# 6 toes



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey people do all cockapoos have 6 toes..ginger has the 4 toes on the end of her foot like all doges have ,,then she has the dew claw that is about 2 or 3 inches up the inside of her front legs and then on the out side of her front legs about maybe another inch or so up her leg on the out side of her leg she has another toe with no claw..and she has one on each of her front legs ..am i the only one that has this or what ..thank you people for your time


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly only has her 4 toes and her dew claw I guess that makes Ginger extra special


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

I've seen few dogs in the park that has extra dew claw too, some dogs really have extra and grown them bigger than others.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah 6 toed ginger!!
Ralph has 6 toes on one of his back legs - I was meaning to get a photo of it on here, by its hard to see because he's black - I was going to paint all his claws with bright nail varnish so it stood out!
It needs cutting regularly because it curls back on It's self, you can't see it as I have Ralph's hair long.
I have thought about having it removed when he's under for the snip! 
It doesn't seem to cause him any trouble x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Yeah 6 toed ginger!!
> Ralph has 6 toes on one of his back legs - I was meaning to get a photo of it on here, by its hard to see because he's black - I was going to paint all his claws with bright nail varnish so it stood out!
> It needs cutting regularly because it curls back on It's self, you can't see it as I have Ralph's hair long.
> I have thought about having it removed when he's under for the snip!
> It doesn't seem to cause him any trouble x


We used to have a huge rottie/hound cross who had very dangly dew claws on his back legs. On the vets advice we had them removed when he was neutered. Have to say that they took longer to heal up than his boybits and he became very sensitive about having his back paws handled after this. However as they were so big and loose I suspect that he might have ripped them regularly while charging around in pursuit of foxes and bunnies, so probably best they came off.
Kiki has no extra toes - but she does have well formed back dew claws, They are small and neat and like a proper toe. I decided not to have them removed and just make sure I clip that nail regularly as it does not get worn down as the others do.
I know a lot of breeders have hind dew claws removed when the pups are tiny. Only some pups are born with them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh Ginger, more of you to love I guess! lumpy could you try and get a picture? would love to see it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

That's the the pad bit that go with the due claw I'd it was on the foot all dogs have them.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well there is Hemmingway's Six toed cats....  Pass the house never been in there... But hear the cats are there....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

kendal That's the the pad bit that go with the due claw I'd it was on the foot all dogs have them. 

no this toe is on the other side of the leg and about an inch or so higher....i will try to get a pix


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Is this the extra toe you are talking about.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ken..your right that is just what it is ,,i feel much better now thank you so much ..i thought there was some thing wrong with ginger thanks again


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph's is a "6th" toe - or extra dew claw if you like, with a claw that has to be clipped.
It gives him no trouble, but i do worry about him catching it when out and about in the fields.


----------

